# What type of pollen is this?



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks like yellow pollen to me.





Sorry, gotta be one in every crowd huh?


----------



## Big John (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't know if this will help you or not.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*pollen source*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

WOW! What a picture!


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

light yellow>>>Maple
yellow brown>>>Hawthorn
yellow white>>>Apple


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I like that pic that girl is "packin'"
Thanks for the Wik link I was just looking for that. I have yellow, white and a bright red coming in rt now. Thought the brt red may be cedar? White is propably maples around me but maybe not? yello possible mt hazlenuts which are just full of pollen. Just learning guess I should get some nice pics like this one!?


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

What a great source. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

could be crocus as well my bess seem to get that pollen all over themselves climbing into those flowers.

-Jeff


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

This is cool. http://pollen.com/allergy-weather-forecast.asp put in your zip code. It will tell you what is producing the most pollen. Then you can look up that tree or bush on the wiki source provided by honeyman to help cross reference.


----------



## denny (Aug 2, 2006)

Here in southern Vt. my bees have been bringing in a light yellow pollen, too. My neighbor just cut down a small poplar tree that had catkins developing in the topmost branches. I'm pretty sure this is the source of the pollen the bees are currently finding. I took some pictures of the poplar catkins......

this is how they start out....










......then open further, giving off the pollen...


----------

